# Historically-Deer Hunt End Sunday Night.



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

We tried to tell you.

The Utah 2014 deer hunt is essentially over. It ended at sun down on Sunday, October 19. According the Utah fish and game department, almost all the deer killed on the Utah rifle hunt are killed on the opening weekend. (The reason shortened seasons hunts are proven folly. The check stations are closed on Sunday night, because the hunt is generally over by Sunday evening, no reason to continue to collect data, the facts are sufficient by the end of the second day.)

We all know this to absolutely true and we are quick to say so when shortened seasons are suggested by some misguide youngster that hasn't learned the lessons yet.

Here are the facts: Read for yourself the check station 2014 rifle hunting results. It's terrible.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1522-bucks-brought-through-check-stations.html

A lot of us have been warning you this was going to happen, well there you have it. It's happen!

Here's what we already know. Far to few deer tags were issued last year. Like most people on this forum have been saying for the last few years. A far higher number of 2 and 3 year old deer were killed this year and checked through the fish and game's check stations. That's a fact. We left hundreds if not thousands of yearling buck in the field last year. Disgusting! There is absolutely not reason to be killing so many 2 and 3 year old deer in this State. All I can say is we are darn lucky a cougar or a car didn't kill them over the last 12 months. The only answer is to issue over the counter unlimited Utah buck deer tags. These problems only happens when Utah allows to few hunters to go deer hunting.

Next year it will be worse, there will be more 2 and 3 year old deer killed deer hunters, and there will also be an increase in 4 year old deer because there are so many 2 and 3 year old deer out there now that some will escape to live another year and be killed by some hunter next year. What a waste!

Not only that, all the guys that shot these older deer this year, these 2 and 3 year old deer, let a yearling deer go unharvested. They allowed a yearling deer to live because they killed an older deer, how stupid. Trophy hunters disguised as real hunters. Letting bucks to live is destroying our doe herds. Bucks eat precious feed that the does and fawns need to survive. We know that does and fawns will die this winter and this spring because all these unharvested bucks are taking all the feed. What kind of foolish management is this? Ridiculous!

I've been saying for the last two years, the number of tags will be increasing. This wiser Wildlife Board will make sure that happens. The number of tags were increased in 2014, it will increase again in 2015 but not enough. We need over the counter tags in 2015. We cannot allow this unchecked increase in 2 and 3 year old deer and even more 4 year old deer. Wake up people! We're going to loose our entire deer herd if we allow this trend to continue!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Tongue in cheek or not......there is some truth to the statement.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Am I the only one confused a little about this thread?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Bowdacious said:


> Am I the only one confused a little about this thread?


true...the presentation could be better...it sounds like he said the hunt ended and theres gonna be alot less bucks being taken now after opening weekend...then he also says lotsa yearlings survived which means they will eat all the food for does and fawns which will decrease population size?

I could be wrong though...


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm confused as well


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

The confusion is likely due to the lack of proofreading.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

How about this...........we kill all of the bucks on the planet other than what is needed for semen collection. They will be captured and kept in pens for no other reason than to collect their semen. The DWR can then artificially inseminate the amount of does required to keep a stable herd of deer. Unlimited tags can be issued to kill off all of the yearling bucks every year to save the does since they are the only thing of value. We can follow this model for every huntable species on the planet..........let's start with humans.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Somebody needs a 4 pound chill pill and to step back from the Jack Daniels.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope you were going for sarcasm osageorange


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

he wasn't. Not a bit


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Everything will be fine if we have another mild or normal winter. If we have a tough one the herds will suffer again.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I did my part by not shooting anything... or did I not do my part... I can't tell... crap.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

osageorange said:


> We tried to tell you.
> 
> The Utah 2014 deer hunt is essentially over. It ended at sun down on Sunday, October 19. According the Utah fish and game department, almost all the deer killed on the Utah rifle hunt are killed on the opening weekend. (The reason shortened seasons hunts are proven folly. The check stations are closed on Sunday night, because the hunt is generally over by Sunday evening, no reason to continue to collect data, the facts are sufficient by the end of the second day.)
> 
> ...


WTH _(O)__(O)__(O)_

Is this what happens when you take a nasty acid trip before you turn on your computer. That has to be among the most inarticulate posts ever made on this forum and that is saying something.:shock:

Yes, deer numbers are up. Yes, more tags can and should be issued. This is very positive, I just don't understand what your post has to do with the article you linked. I think I am dumber having read this.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

:crazy::noidea::crazy: Anybody else get the feeling they are at times surrounded by crazies??

Wow..... That was some pretty intense thinking, typing, and reading!!


----------



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

The State Wildlife Resources Dept. claims the majority of deer, year in, year out, are killed the first weekend of the hunt, as if was an absolute truth, as sure as gravity. Some posters accept that, as if the Almighty Himself wrote it stone and gave it Moses.

Some posters have said carrying any bucks, beyond some magical number (some say the magical number is 6 some say 15 some say 20, when in fact there is no magical number) that it takes to breed all the does in first estrus are taking feed from does and fawns, causing unnecessary starvation and death, without a single word about habitat carrying capacity and how close or far from reaching carrying capacity a herd of deer may or may not be. It's simply put, extra bucks are bad for deer health, without consideration for any other factors.

These posters claim anyone that hunts for anything other than a yearling buck is a trophy hunter, selfish, misguided, or anti-North American Wildlife Conservation Model, or someone of any number of vial ambitions.

Posters claim the Wildlife Board has sold out to big money and is corrupt. In fact, if you care to investigate, the current Wildlife Board has never cut the number of deer tags and there is no evidence they will cut tags in the near future. The makeup of the present Board does not have a single member that will support a reduction of deer tags, for any reason. It isn't going to happen and it's not going to happen as long as the present Board is in place and there is every reason to believe any new Board Member will take the same position as the present members. If the Board reduces tags in one area you can rest assured there will be a corresponding increase in tags in another area. The days of reducing deer tags in Utah is over for as long as you and will be in the game.

Many posters insist that we should be killing as many bucks as we can when they are yearlings because if they aren't killed by hunters they die with in the next twelve months from other causes (cougars, vehicle, etc) or they die of old age and it is deplorable to let any buck die (regardless of how few or how many actually die) unless a hunter kills it. They claim any effort to carry a buck over, to grow large antlers, is a mortal sin and worse......it's anti-NAWCM.

Many posters on this forum reject the good any conservation group does to generate larger deer herds or to produce more carrying capacity because some guy working full time for the group gets paid for the time and commitment he makes to improve deer hunting.

Grammar and punctuation aside, those that are confused who can't or don't understand the original post are either living in a tunnel, can't combine two thoughts together to come to a logical conclusion or are guilty of both. example: the Fish and Game closes the check stations on Sunday night because they don't believe there is any reason to keep them open longer, they believe they have 80% of the data and it would be a waste of time and money to keep them open longer, consistent with their belief most deer are killed in two days. In other words, to the F and G, the deer hunt is over on Sunday, the second day of the hunt, only reason to keep the hunt going longer is for social hunter satisfaction, by their own admission, what's going to be killed has been killed in two days, anything else is incidental and/or insignificant.

Not one word of sarcasm intended #1DEER 1-I I'm simply repeating what y'all have said, over and over and over again. Funny how nasty crazy it goes down then "your freak" is repeating it back to you..........


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I am no PR guy but you have to understand that the target audience is primarily new hunters. They are always the primary focus of these articles. I have cut and pasted the whole article in order to share my feelings in regards to how I understand it is being received by the targe audience.
If you have a Utah rifle buck deer permit, but you haven't taken a buck yet, *don't give up*. Based on the number of deer that were brought through Division of Wildlife Resources check stations during the opening weekend of the hunt, the number of bucks in Utah is similar to, or higher, than it was last fall. Don't give up there are still deer out there

Reports from DWR biologists indicate the first weekend of Utah's 2014 general rifle buck deer hunt was a good one. The hunt runs through Oct. 26.
Reports from DWR biologists indicate the first weekend of Utah's 2014 general rifle buck deer hunt was a good one. The hunt runs through Oct. 26.
Photo taken at the Santaquin check station on Oct. 18.The hunt goes until Oct 26th and things are all good in the State of Utah

The *DWR's five regional wildlife managers are still gathering data* from biologists who staffed the check stations, but preliminary findings indicate three things: the number of bucks taken was similar to, or higher, than it was last fall; the number of deer taken included a higher percentage of mature bucks; and the amount of fat the deer had on them - a vital factor in determining whether the remaining deer survive the upcoming winter - was really good.Things are good but we are *still* going to be gathering data and the bucks are fat and there are a lot of them

"As far as deer go, Utah is in a good place right now," says Covy Jones, DWR regional wildlife manager in north-central Utah. "It looks like we might be reaping the benefits of habitat work that the agency and its partners started in Utah years ago."Things are good

Jones' experience was similar to the experience other DWR regional wildlife managers had during the opening weekend.Even that sombeach Jones agrees

On Oct. 18, the day the hunt opened, Jones assisted biologists at a check station at Nephi. "The hunters we talked with," he says, "even those who didn't take a deer, were having a good time. They were seeing bucks and enjoying the weather."Everyone is having a good time

The number of deer that came through the check station was up compared to the number that came through in 2013.We are comparing data from years past

On opening day in 2013, 13 deer were checked through the station. On opening day this year, 22 deer were checked.more deer

On opening day each year, most of the bucks hunters take are 1-year-old deer, also called yearlings. On opening day this year, less than 50 percent of the bucks that came through the Nephi check station were yearlings. The remainder included 2-year-old deer and three big bucks that were at least 3 years old.Bigger bucks

On Oct. 19, the second day of the hunt, Jones worked with biologists at a check station outside of Santaquin. He was impressed by the amount of brisket fat he measured on the deer hunters had taken.Jones loves fatties and that is what he is finding

"If a yearling has four millimeters of brisket fat," he says, "that's good. Some of the yearlings we checked at the station on Sunday had 12 millimeters of fat. That's great for a deer that young. That much fat should help deer in the area make it through a normal winter."Jones loves his 12 mm the thicker the better and things are looking good

Dax Mangus, regional wildlife manager in northeastern Utah, echoed what Jones said. He says two mild winters in northeastern Utah have led to good deer survival and more fawns being born. And that's led to deer herds growing in that part of the state.Even that guy Dax says things are good

"We are seeing that in the harvest," Mangus says. "Hunters are passing yearling spikes and forkies and are taking more 2-and 3-year-old bucks; nice 3 and 4 points. The proportion of yearling bucks in the harvest is down from historic numbers, and hunter success rates and satisfaction are up."Wow people are shooting big deer cause they dont want to be criticized on the forum

Mangus says unseasonably warm weather over the opening weekend didn't get the deer up and moving for hunters. "But it made for really nice camping weather," he says.camping was good

Utah's general rifle buck deer hunt runs through Oct. 26. All of the permits for the hunt have been taken.We sold out!

In addition to reports from north-central and northeastern Utah, DWR regional wildlife managers report the following for the remaining regions in the state:

Northern Utah

This fall, DWR biologists in northern Utah focused their opening weekend efforts on checking deer in the southern part of the region. Information for the northern part of the region will be available after hunter surveys are completed this winter.

DWR Regional Wildlife Manager Randy Wood says it appears hunters on the Chalk Creek/East Canyon/Morgan-South Rich unit (Unit 4/5/6) and the Kamas unit (Unit 7) took a higher percentage of mature bucks than they normally do. And deer that were checked at the stations had plenty of fat and were in good condition.Wood also likes the fatties and there are plenty coming out of the woodwork

The total number of deer that came through the stations was up too. For example, at Brown's Canyon, a check point near Kamas, a total of 10 deer were checked the last time the check point was held four or five years ago. This year, the number of deer checked at the station jumped to 30. And at the rest stop at Mountain Green, a check point the DWR has ran for years, the number of deer checked jumped from between 60 to 70 deer on opening weekend in 2013 to almost 100 deer during opening weekend this year.More deer!

Southeastern and east-central Utah

In southeastern and east-central Utah, wildlife manager Guy Wallace and assistant wildlife manager Brad Crompton say the number of deer checked was similar to, or higher, than it was last fall.similar or higher

For example, at the check station in Wellington, Crompton checked 31 deer this year compared to 34 last year. But at the LaSal Junction station near the LaSal and Abajo Mountains, Wallace and biologist Dustin Mitchell checked 54 deer on opening weekend this fall compared to 44 on opening weekend last fall.

Wallace says 47 percent of the deer checked at the LaSal Junction check station were 1 year olds. The remaining 53 percent were 2 to 3 years of age.
More big deer!
Southwestern and south-central Utah

DWR Regional Wildlife Manager Teresa Griffin says plenty of deer were checked at check stations in southwestern and south-central Utah. She says most of the deer had plenty of fat. "Lots of green vegetation is still available for the deer," she says, "so they'll be able to put even more fat on before winter hits."Griffin likes the fatties too and there have been some good fatties coming through

Griffin worked at a check station in Washington County on Oct. 19. She says she checked more mature 4-point deer than young spikes. And while working in the northern part of the region on Oct. 18, she helped check a deer that had a 30-inch antler spread. Taken on the Pine Valley unit (Unit 30), the big buck sported 9 points on one antler beam and 6 points on the other.Wow someone got a really good deer keep on keeping on!

"We're working to confirm this," she says, "but we've also received reports that a buck with a 39-inch antler spread was taken on the Zion unit [Unit 29]."There was a buck that might have had abnormal antlers that grew wide and some unfortunate hunter had to settle for him

I seem to have missed the part in the article where the DWR mentions that they are packing up camp and heading home to play video games. They also don't even mention buck to doe ratios in this article. Nothing about the wildlife board is posted either. As a new hunter reading this article I would be considering getting back out there to see if I could get a buck. If everyone is doing so well then maybe I have a thing or two to learn about hunting. I sure am glad that the DWR distributed this Statewide encouragement to get back out there. I could have missed out on some great camping weather. People are also out there shooting big bucks. What a great State I live in. I gotta do this every year! Maybe I will even join a forum if I get enough enthusiasm!


----------



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

You got the message that was intended from the article Nam. 

You missed the point of my predicting the Utah Wildlife Forum membership's reaction to the data. In the months to come, the boys will be ripping the results of the 2014 hunt to shreds, as they always do, in the days and weeks tha follow the end of the hunting season, yourself included.

I'm just getting started at the Historic end of the hunt, rather than waiting for the legal end of the season. Wanted to be first, now that a significant sample size has been gathered and reported. I think I've detailed a pretty good close comparison as how it will go, don't you think? 

Let's watch the threads come in over the next six month to see if "your freak" got it right Nam.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't know what your agenda is.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

You've won the entire forum on this one. What the fuh.......?

Mild winters, stable tag numbers (how much did a couple hundred tags raise the harvest numbers, really?), and habitat improvements maturing translate into more deer. I think the increase last year mirrored the increase in population appropriately and will again if we continue having decent winters, lots of salad for them to eat, and good stewards out harvesting excess deer. I really want the last 6 minutes of my life back. Thanks.....


----------



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

Random, that's been apparent for the last six months, you are one that's not going to understand the agenda. You still think the agenda has something to do with hunting and management. Never has been. Still isn't.

klbzdad, your into me a lot more than 6 minutes bud. Your welcome.......my guess is you'll continue to wish you'd made better choices with your time. Life history, I presume.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

*Don't Feed the Troll...*

Ah the troll...


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I still can't tell if I did my part!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

osageorange said:


> Random, that's been apparent for the last six months, you are one that's not going to understand the agenda. You still think the agenda has something to do with hunting and management. Never has been. Still isn't.
> 
> klbzdad, your into me a lot more than 6 minutes bud. Your welcome.......my guess is you'll continue to wish you'd made better choices with your time. Life history, I presume.


So you can be a d***, or you could answer my question. With how poorly written your original post and follow up were, you make zero sense. So just spit it out in English so we can formally disagree.


----------



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

I prefer being a d***. Course, if you'd been paying the slightest bit of attention, you'd have known that before you offered me the choice. 

It's okay Random, your in good company. Even though your the polar opposite in your opinions, to most of the others, your just as confused as they are as to what's going on in this State, from one day to the next. Answering your question or anyone else's would be like explaining nuclear physics to a Mashco-Piro native, you'd hear it, you'd see it, you'd read it but you wouldn't haven't the faintest idea what you heard, read, or what you saw. You all live in your own tunnels, each believing your view of the universe is the only view. 

Ah the troll! So true, but your bridge isn't my bridge, see, trolls believe they're the only ones that have a bridge.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

This whole post is kinda funny. :O_D:-oOo-


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

osageorange said:


> You got the message that was intended from the article Nam.
> 
> You missed the point of my predicting the Utah Wildlife Forum membership's reaction to the data. In the months to come, the boys will be ripping the results of the 2014 hunt to shreds, as they always do, in the days and weeks tha follow the end of the hunting season, yourself included.
> 
> ...


Secret messages? Predictions? Reactions? Months to come?

Are you planning a terrorist attack? History repeating itself?

I'm getting a little worried now... Just tell me where you put the bomb Osage and we can put this thread to sleep...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

ainkiller::spy:eep::target::boink:**O**-O|o--#&#*!-


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

At least we can be entertained now that hunting is slowing down a bit.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't get it either.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

If the dwr would take a look in the southern region of the United states and learn from it we would have more deer doe and buck. Make it u get a general season buck u get a doe tag in the counties that have to many does don't raise the price on tags again leave it and limit the number of doe tags to where there are enough buck to doe ratio. When the website said cache/rich has like 12 buck to a 100 doe there misinformed in my eyes I have never seen a buck alive on the east side of bear lake even this yr when my dad and I had the whole north side to ourselves all morning. They need to do more doe tags is what I'm saying for the slow people on here.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I,uh....I....I got nothin?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

To assume that the deer herds anywhere Utah are at capacity. To the point it's live or die competition for food. Displays poor observation and reasoning skills. Plain and simple. 

Talk of all these deer having good body fat pretty much negates any guess that the deer are starving each other out. Forget the fact that starving deer will do anything to get a bite to eat including feeding the flowers in liberty park if they needed to. 

The hills of Utah have supported 3x the cattle and more sheep then deer yr in and yr out. I guess nobody told cattlemen and wool growers that the habitat was in such disarray and there was a drought.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

trapper12 said:


> If the dwr would take a look in the southern region of the United states and learn from it we would have more deer doe and buck. Make it u get a general season buck u get a doe tag in the counties that have to many does don't raise the price on tags again leave it and limit the number of doe tags to where there are enough buck to doe ratio. When the website said cache/rich has like 12 buck to a 100 doe there misinformed in my eyes I have never seen a buck alive on the east side of bear lake even this yr when my dad and I had the whole north side to ourselves all morning. They need to do more doe tags is what I'm saying for the slow people on here.


give me a B!

give me another B!

give me another B!

give me another B!

what's that spell?

BBBB


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

You crack me up.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

This post reminds me of this http://tosh.cc.com/video-clips/8bb4ha/monkey-see--monkey-doo-doo


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

As my dear departed dad told me on more than one occasion. Never pick an argument with a fool/idiot as people may have trouble telling which one is which. So I will just leave osage to his mental incapacities and delusional paranoia and hope he seeks help from the U of U hospital mental health department soon.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I've never understood why people think killing does will help there be more bucks. All it will do is bring the overall herd down.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ha! That "sombeach jones"! Best part of the thread!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Back to the original post.

The reason there was more mature bucks taken, was because of the moon phase. Last year it was a big bright full moon on the opener, so the deer were feeding all night long, and the bigger bucks were bedded and not moving an inch before the sun came up. This year it was a waning quarter moon and the deer had to feed into the morning. Where I was they would come out to feed earlier in the afternoon. People were simply given the option to take bigger deer over smaller deer, courtesy of the light conditions. Little two points are not experienced yet, and are out and about in the day time more often than mature bucks, so when that's all some hunters can find, that's what gets taken. Force those bigger deer to come out of bed to feed in the day light, and guess what happens?

Thursday the 23rd was the new moon.

The OP is up in the new moon night. But there does not seem to be any shortage of that in this thread.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Deer hunters.........
Don't give up after Sunday for sure. 
I was up on the hill the last couple of days just goofing off and wandering around.
I have seen a couple of the best bucks I've seen all year the last couple of days.
Would have and could have shot either one. (They were not together)
I don't have a rifle tag, went muzzle. The one I was looking for was one of 'em.
Never found him during my hunt, Yesterday he stood 60 yards broadside laughing at me.
Go figure. :shock:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

That's pretty bad when Lonetree calls someone crazy.


----------



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

Hear's crzy.

It's the heavy snow.
It's the warm weather.
It's the dry weather.
It's the rain.
It's the wind.
It's ecomony.
It's the price of tags.
It's the complication.
It's the price of gas.
It's the OTC.
It's the Regions.
It's the WTF.
It's the archers.
It's the rifles.
It's the slobs.
It's the poachers
It's the outfitters.
It's conservation.
It's the habitat.
It's the predators.
It's the expo.
It's the minerals.
It's the UWF
And now.............................................
It's the moon.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

:noidea:


----------



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

The echos are just more than you can stand Nam?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

It's so simple to be wise. Just think of something stupid to say and then don't say it.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

osageorange said:


> The echos are just more than you can stand Nam?


At least when 1-I is on here he is crying "wolf" or that the sky is falling... Everyone gets on and settles him down and tells him that it's not a wolf it's just a big coyote, and when he cries the sky is falling we tell him it is just rain or snow or sleet or pollution or even selenium.

But this..... This is like crying "Rainbow colored unicorn that poops skittles" 
WTF are we supposed to do with this?


----------



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

..........do with this? Now that's a krazy question write there! 

WTF are we supposed do with this! 

What you have in mind Nam, burning my house down? You going to FIX me Nam? You that freaky? Over a UWF post?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

dude really, get your prescription refilled and stay away from your keyboard until such time. *OOO*


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

man what a quack


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

osageorange said:


> Posters claim the Wildlife Board has sold out to big money and is corrupt. In fact, if you care to investigate, the current Wildlife Board has never cut the number of deer tags and there is no evidence they will cut tags in the near future.


Are you trying to say that the entire board membership that just drastically reduced tags a few years ago are all gone off of the board now? I have to admit that I am very confused, so I just try to take one point at a time; this is the one that was most clearly in error or are you just trying to make a distinguishment of current board vs previous board members who did the exact opposite of what you are saying?

I am the treasurer for an HOA way up in the mountains and our snow removal bill has been about half of the norm from years past; anyone giving any credit to the new program as the reason for such improved herds deserves a donkey kick in the jewels. Seriously, I am very confused just like everyone else. BTW use the word "too" vs "to" to describe something like "you gave two too many two dollars to me."


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I hope you were going for sarcasm osageorange


Last year I thought most of his post were sarcastic and tongue in cheek but the n I realized he is actually serious about the crap he talks about.

The facts are, most hunter are more satisfied with the hunting conditions now than they have been for several years now.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

osageorange said:


> klbzdad, your into me a lot more than 6 minutes bud. Your welcome.......my guess is you'll continue to wish you'd made better choices with your time. Life history, I presume.


I will remember any number of bouts with diarrhea longer than any length of dialogue I will have with you online. Time on the toilet will have been better invested as well. Sorry, "bud".


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

Osage,

Condescending sarcasm isn't working for you. It doesn't really work for anyone. Just state your opinions free of sarcasm and let others state theirs. Talking to others like they are stupid is an ineffective approach to life and burns much needed bridges.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

osage, when the black helicopters and suburbans show up run! They are not your friends!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nowww.... what the hell did I just read? This actually cheered up my monday! Don't know why, but all these 6 pages were very entertaining.


----------



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

provider
"Condescending sarcasm isn't working for you. It doesn't really work for anyone. Just state your opinions free of sarcasm and let others state theirs. Talking to others like they are stupid is an ineffective approach to life and burns much needed bridges."

Well it seems to me it is; "working" that is. I don't have any points to make or bridges to preserve. If you check my history, I not a nice guy and I'm not interested in an effective or ineffective approach on this virtual world. I'm having a great time repeating the foolishness others have been posting for years on this forum, as if they were my own. There has been and will continue to be ample opportunity to entertain myself. Don't read it, if it's that stupid.

You seem like a nice guy, as I've read your posts over the years. I appreciate your concern for the folks here-abouts. I suspect your suggestions weren't intended to help me, at least I should hope they weren't. I won't be helped.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Well at least we now know that you didn't have a point to make.

I wish it were possible though to determine if a post were stupid or not without reading it.

By the way this virtual world is actually real.


----------



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

It's easy to determine Muleskinner, my posts will always be stupid. Count on it.

Stupid because they'll be echoing , in so many words, (with poor spelling, bad grammar, and unproofed) the serious but stupid posts made by the boys. You should ignore them, they'll be mocking your opinions.

I'll never post a personal opinion. Skin's too thin!

..........actually real? Seriously Muleskinner, now you're mocking me!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

can't mock insanity. it isn't sane.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Because......potato.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I try to explain to my English classes every year that poor writing skills make people look really stupid....what I have learned is that poor writing skills are a reflection of stupidity!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyoming2utah said:


> I try to explain to my English classes every year that poor writing skills make people look really stupid....what I have learned is that poor writing skills are a reflection of stupidity!


And as that famous comedian/philosopher stated...."You can't fix stupid" :grin:


----------



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

Let's see.....potato cake.....which is more stupid.....stupid or responding to stupid? 

Could it be wtoou is reflecting a little of his own?

Like barking dogs, they can't help but take a turn at chasing the truck up the street.......stupid just can't help itself. No matter how stupid, the stupid just have to flop down so they can wallow in the barn yard.

So predictable and motivating.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

In ancient Rome, when a man testified in court he would swear on his testicles, but on the other hand "dibble" means to drink like a duck.


----------



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

.......fun isn't it NHS. Just got to get a lick in.........you and I have a lot more in common than you know. Dibble means you wet you pants two. Stupid reflecting stupid?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

You better cut that pizza into 4 slices because I'm not hungry enough to eat 6


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Squirrel


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I see your point, but it does put me in an awkward position vis-à-vis my progeny. Besides a group of toads is still called a knot.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Top of the page*()*


----------

